# Comcast On Demand for all



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Just saw this...Comcast has committed to rolling out On Demand to all Roamio and Premiere platforms. They say it'll happen by June 30, 2014.

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2014-02/com/


----------



## johnh123 (Dec 7, 2000)

Finally!


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

DeltaOne said:


> Just saw this...Comcast has committed to rolling out On Demand to all Roamio and Premiere platforms. They say it'll happen by June 30, 2014.
> 
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2014-02/com/


Only problem with that is you have to have Comcast, I wish Verizon would get it together with On Demand and TiVo.

I once knew a girl named Brenda from Mt Airy


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

HUZZAH! Must have been my Advisors Panel survey that I completed yesterday. Never knew that I had such pull.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

ncfoster said:


> HUZZAH! Must have been my Advisors Panel survey that I completed yesterday. Never knew that I had such pull.


U Da Man!!!

Seriously, it's good news. Having just moved from DirecTV, that's one thing I do miss. But I knew going in it wouldn't be there so this is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Yeah, I sure wish Verizon and TiVo would strike a similar deal.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

DeltaOne said:


> Just saw this...Comcast has committed to rolling out On Demand to all Roamio and Premiere platforms. They say it'll happen by June 30, 2014.
> 
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2014-02/com/


Of course, June 30, 2014 on a Comcast calendar equates to something like December 16, 2016 in the real world calendar .


----------



## huntermaz (Feb 18, 2014)

I hope it happens. Once that is done I just need a Plex in TiVo.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

tomhorsley said:


> Of course, June 30, 2014 on a Comcast calendar equates to something like *December 16, 2016* in the real world calendar .


Sometime between noon and six.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

finally coming to chicago..

never had on demand...always had tivo..how is it?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

not meaning to be a downer or rain on anyone's party, but i'm waiting to celebrate until after it works in our market. i was told two years ago it would be available "in three to six months" when i agreed to subscribe to tivo. 

announcing plans to implement vod in the entire comcast footprint and actually completing the implementation can be two different things, even with a date, but admittedly, it's the best hope we've had in years - fingers crossed!


----------



## robla64 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm looking forward to on demand as a way to find new shows that I didn't know about. This would compliment a Netflix subscription, being able to watch newer series that haven't gone to Netflix yet.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, where the heck will comcast on demand show up if it does appear? I was poking around it little used menus the other day, and found all kinds of stuff with basically no organization I could understand .


----------



## Ibanez (Nov 22, 2013)

Can't wait to have Howard TV again!


----------



## Craig in PA (Mar 9, 2013)

Ibanez said:


> Can't wait to have Howard TV again!


I don't think that is a thing anymore.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

tomhorsley said:


> Just out of curiosity, where the heck will comcast on demand show up if it does appear? I was poking around it little used menus the other day, and found all kinds of stuff with basically no organization I could understand .


OK, it actually did show up just the other day here in Delray Beach. Haven't tried it (come to think of it, I never used the on demand when I had a comcast box either).

To answer my own question, it appeared in "Find TV, Movies & Videos" over on the right side in the list.


----------



## nws alpine (Nov 7, 2013)

Boca Raton here and just noticed it last night. Had been traveling and not watching much TV so not sure when it actually was enabled. Works really well. I like On Demand to get HBO on demand. Would prefer if HBO released an HBO go app for Tivo though.


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

Showed up in central PA without any notice. Works great!


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

tomhorsley said:


> OK, it actually did show up just the other day here in Delray Beach. Haven't tried it (come to think of it, I never used the on demand when I had a comcast box either).
> 
> To answer my own question, it appeared in "Find TV, Movies & Videos" over on the right side in the list.


It also shows up in your recorded shows list toward the bottom. This assumes you have it turned on in your channel settings under video providerrs.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Woohoo!! Thanks for this great news!  :up:


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Not sure I see the benefit in this. If Netflix has such good content, I'd have to watch very few programs "on demand" and pay for them per viewing before it makes more sense to just pony up the $7.99 for Netflix itself, and get everything.

Or am I missing something?


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

rgr said:


> Not sure I see the benefit in this. If Netflix has such good content, I'd have to watch very few programs "on demand" and pay for them per viewing before it makes more sense to just pony up the $7.99 for Netflix itself, and get everything.
> 
> Or am I missing something?


On Demand does have some pay content but there is a lot that is free. Recent episodes of TV shows, for example. If you make an error setting up Tivo and miss a show, you should be able to watch it On Demand the next day.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Love the TiVo version of Comcast VOD. Great addition!


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

shiffrin said:


> On Demand does have some pay content but there is a lot that is free. Recent episodes of TV shows, for example. If you make an error setting up Tivo and miss a show, you should be able to watch it On Demand the next day.


Understood, but the article I read regarding Netflix Comcast On Demand is that Comcast will charge for all the Netflix content. So if I'm going to pay $1.99 or $2.99 for every episode of House of Cards, it'd be cheaper just to subscribe to Netflix.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

rgr said:


> Understood, but the article I read regarding Netflix Comcast On Demand is that Comcast will charge for all the Netflix content. So if I'm going to pay $1.99 or $2.99 for every episode of House of Cards, it'd be cheaper just to subscribe to Netflix.


You're referencing a very specific show with unusual circumstances. House of Cards is typically only available via a Netflix subscription. Comcast will now offer On Demand users the option of paying for individual episodes without a Netflix subscription. As you say, from a cost standpoint, paying for episodes via Comcast is stupid. Just get a Netflix sub and watch them.

Comcast on Demand is a much greater collection of recent broadcast network shows along with other content like movies. You pay for some things like recent release movies, but watching the most recent episode of Big Bang Theory, etc. is free and can be useful, even with a Tivo.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

It just showed up this morning on my Roamio here in Chicago. But it doesn't show up on the Minis. Is this normal?

Edit: Actually it's on one Mini, but not the other. Ever after a reboot it's not showing up. Guess I'll just wait and see if it shows eventually.


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

midas said:


> It just showed up this morning on my Roamio here in Chicago. But it doesn't show up on the Minis. Is this normal?
> 
> Edit: Actually it's on one Mini, but not the other. Ever after a reboot it's not showing up. Guess I'll just wait and see if it shows eventually.


Sweet home Chicago! Here in Northwest Indiana as well. Haven't tested it out yet. I can hardly wait to see if I get to go through some pain to get it working correctly.

Edit: Went into the app on my Roamio, and it told me that "Cardio" was not available. Time to do some research, though I am guessing a reboot will be the first step.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Finally got the second Mini to work by making a service call.


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

After a reboot, all seems to be working, though I have not watched a full show on it. Pretty excited to add that to the list of content sources.


----------



## dkraft (Dec 20, 2004)

Just noticed I hade the icon in my shows. Seems to work. Naples Florida.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

Well that sucks. I'll no longer feel special.

Helen: Everyone's special, Dash.
Dash: [muttering] Which is another way of saying no one is.

Sigh.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Still not available in my area, although it lists Georgia on the TiVo XOD page. Went through a bunch of ZIP codes in Georgia and all said unavailable. Wonder which cities in Georgia have it.


----------



## bubbajb (Sep 26, 2010)

I just noticed it is now available in Georgia (Woodstock).


----------



## jeffshome (Jan 4, 2002)

Xfinity on-demand is available in Atlanta  in Dunwoody tonight.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

my neighbors and i in north alabama have xfinity vod as of today, and it works!


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

Another confirmation of Xfinity VOD available in Atlanta. Works great, even premium content on both Roamio's. Premiere still doesn't have it yet though.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Available in Kennesaw today.


----------



## sminhd (Apr 5, 2014)

On my menu in Nashville today also. However, not working well. Video either does not play or freezes after ~ 5 seconds.


----------



## hornmustang (Sep 13, 2013)

After restarting the app showed up in Cumming today (30041). Have only watched it for 5 minutes, but so far so good. Now if I could just figure out how to get my cable card firmware upgraded.


----------



## sptnut (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks to this thread I found it active on my tivo today. I'm in Tennessee. I have been waiting for this feature since it was first announced. And since I don't have an actual cable box means I finally have on demand. Woo hoo!!!

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I guess I will finally have to get the CableCARD paired on my Roamio. It is available on both it and my Premiere but brings up the CC pairing screen when I try to access it on the Roamio.


----------



## gcondrey (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks to this thread, I just found it's now active in the Memphis Comcast market!


----------

